# Please help - Finding a Livery yard - Lambourn.



## Lumaquine (26 October 2017)

Hey Guys,

I know we have all seen this before but I really hope you can help.

I have recently moved to the Lambourn area and finding a yard is a complete nightmare (unless you want to pay a trainer ££££££ and have a thoroughbred).

At the moment my horses are over 10 miles away and having to do them twice a day is killing me in fuel 

Does anyone know of anywhere in this area, baydon / etc, there must be so many but they do not advertise.

I have tried the usual, manor form / east soley / boomerang etc, all full.

Thanks all...


----------



## nikicb (26 October 2017)

This is just along from East Soley - I've only ever picked a pony up from there so not seen it in detail, but one of our PC families keeps their lot there so assume it is ok.  http://www.eastsoleyfarm.com/

Also message this page - the person who runs it also runs a yard in the area, I think towards Baydon, but certainly not far.  https://www.facebook.com/felicityhorses/

Then there is Hillside Stud in Great Shefford - I don't know much about the person who has taken it over since it changed hands, but I do know a few liveries stayed on, so again assume it is ok.  https://www.facebook.com/HillsideStud/


----------



## Lumaquine (26 October 2017)

Nikki thank you so much.

Unfortunately, I have tried both of these as well  East soley was wonderful but full.

Hillside farm were lovely people but not great turnout at all and too expensive for what it was, you also had to buy their bedding which was £5 more than what mole valley sell it at, which was a shame&#8230;


----------



## nikicb (27 October 2017)

Lumaquine said:



			Nikki thank you so much.

Unfortunately, I have tried both of these as well  East soley was wonderful but full.

Hillside farm were lovely people but not great turnout at all and too expensive for what it was, you also had to buy their bedding which was £5 more than what mole valley sell it at, which was a shame&#8230;
		
Click to expand...

To be totally honest, finding a yard with lots of turnout round here is hard.  Although we are surrounded by countryside, much of it is private farmland or owned by very large estates.  Not sure where you have moved from, and haven't done diy livery round here as I keep mine at home.  But to give an idea, one of mine (injured) is out at grass livery for around £52 pw.  He had to be in last year for a couple of weeks on box rest, it was £190 pw full livery including poulticing etc.  My mare occasionally goes on schooling livery with my instructor locally at £250 pw.  I can't imagine Hillside are charging much over the odds, but hard to know what you are comparing it to.  x


----------



## PeggyPatch (8 March 2018)

I'm guessing you're sorted by now but if not I have a space, depending what you're looking for?


----------

